# please help.....baby is very sick



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

My sweet boy Bouli is very sick. I will explain what has happened, hoping somebody can help me. Bouli had a spine problem 2 years ago but with some Predizone he was back to normal. So now I took him to the groomers for the first time (I always did it myself) the first week in June and when I took him I told her about his back problems. When I picked him up, his back legs were just letting out on him, he could not stand up. I took him to the vet and they gave me 
dexamethasone, told me it was a spinal injury but the meds made him worse. They said he should not even have surgery. He could walk but it looked like his legs were not in sync. Was so upset and took him to another vet, who basically told me to put him to sleep. Now he cannot walk at all so last week I took him to another vet who told me the same thing... (she gave me pain pills for him)I have been crying for days, do you think I could get him a wheelchair? (his back legs are the problem). All he does is lay on his side all day, cries when he has to do his business( I carry him out) he eats and drinks. He is also very swollen from the steroids, he has gained 3 pounds. Somebody please help........


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Maybe you can talk to your vet about a wheelchair, but if he's in uncontrollable pain, your vet may advise otherwise. This is awful, and I really feel for you. I hope your sweet boy finds relief soon. Maybe going to an orthopedic vet specialist would give you better answers?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you considered looking into a holistic vet that does acupuncture? I dont know how many there are out there, I think we have two here locally. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry for you. I can't give you any advice as I would do the same thing you are doing...asking for help here. I hope someone has experience and can offer wisdom. I only have sympathy to offer.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Can you take him to a specialist? Did you ask the groomer what happened??


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I would check out a holistic vet and also a top orthopedist. I recently began taking my Giovanni to a vet that practices integrated medicine. A;lthoughnI have not used this service, there was a woman checking out with her 14 yr old (large daog) who receives accupucture and she said he is like a different dog after treatments! I wish I could be more helpful. Bless your sweet little fluff!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would ask for a referral to a neurologist. Hopefully he might have an alternative to euthanasia.

What a sad story.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your Boulis is so sick. Are you near a vet school? There are many specialists there. Praying you find some help for your sweet boy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so sorry your little baby is not feeling well. I see that several SM people have given good recommendations for some help. I sure do hope that you find the help that he needs. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

As others said, I would take him to a specialist (neurologist). Did the groomer give any info as to what happened that day? Poor baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I agree with others here -- look for a specialist hopefully at a vet school or big vet hospital facility and see what they say. Maybe a neurologist or spinal specialist. I know there are wheelchairs but if he's in pain that won't be an answer. And I've seen acupuncture used on my neighbors dog who was just dragging along and now she's skipping like a puppy so maybe that route.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Whatever you decide, do not be afraid to continue to share with us, I do not think you will find a group of more caring, understanding and helpful people. I hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How old is he? And how long was he on the Prednisone? Did he only have the spinal injury with pain once or has he had some episodes off and on these past 2 years that you have been able to keep comfortable with the Pred? And what exactly is it that they have diagnosed him with? Are they saying it's degenerative disc disease due to the injury or was it a break/fracture that is now resulting in arthritis, etc ... ?? Has he had x-rays?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm currently dealing with my Chihuahua mix's back injury. I would urge you to take your dog to a board certified neurologist. They are the specialists that are best able to deal with this. Your dog should get some kind of treatment right away, because the longer the spinal cord is "pinched," the less likely it is that it will recover.

If surgery is recommended, it can be very expensive. I was told at the referral clinic that he didn't need surgery at this time, but if he did, it would be $5,000 for diagnostics and surgery.

I think you should talk to the groomer, but I think if the disc is fragile, it may not have taken much to injure it further--maybe just a little wiggling while being held. My dog's xrays--taken 6 months ago for another reason--showed a possible herniated disk, but he didn't have any problems getting around until something must have happened overnight--one last jump or wiggle. 

Anyway, some dogs do improve with conservative care, and there are various places that make wheelchairs for little dogs, too. If it comes to that, I could make some suggestions.

Again, I hope you can get your dog seen by a neurologist soon. 

Lots of hugs. You are not alone! :grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for what you and Bouli are going through. I hope someone can help you. Did the groomer give any explanation as to what happened. Your dog is fine when you drop him off but can barely stand when you picked him up......obviously something must have happened.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Where are you located?
If you are in the US or Canada, the website of the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine has a page where you can search for a specialist. (I recommend neurologist.) They say it is not complete, but you could start there if your regular vets don't have any they regularly refer people to. 

ACVIM


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This just breaks my heart  I'm so sorry. I hope your baby will be out of pain soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am praying for sweet little Bouli. It must be so hard to see him unable to move.
My Molly had a disc in her back rupture, and the way she acted sounds a lot like how you descrbie Bouli. Her back legs kept sliding out from under her, like she was doing a split, and she could not stand. We took her to a neurologist and they did surgery right away to release the pressure that the discs were putting on her spinal cord. She was able to walk after the surgery. I know that the more time goes by, the less successfult he surgery is so if you can, please take Bouli to a neurologist right away.
Where are you located? Is there a vet school anywhere nearby?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so very sorry you and Bouli are going through this. I would definitely take the advice of seeing a neurologist. If you don't know of one, check out the link Margaret (MSS) provided you. I sure you hope you can get him to a neurologist asap. I know of a wonderful company here in MA who specializes in wheelchairs (they can ship them) and I can give you their information if that is the recommendation of the neurologist. You and Bouli are in my prayers. Please keep us posted.

_Edited:_ Here is the thread that was posted two years ago almost to the day. It sounds as if the same problem is reoccurring and a neurologist needs to be sought out for further advice and long treatment so this doesn't continue to reoccur or worsen.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/106547-babys-sick.html


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you all so much. I did find a vet that does acupuncture but he won't be in the office til Thursday, and I am just waiting until then to make an appointment as soon as they open the office. As for surgery all 3 doctors said there is no guarantee it would do anything (Bouli is 10 years old) and they really don't think it will help. But the one did say that acupuncture would help him, I am just praying it does. Once again thank you all so much


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Will keep your Bouli in my prayers.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I will absolutely be praying for your Bouli. So sorry you are going through this. Please let us know what you find out with the acupuncturist.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You and Bouli are in my thoughts and prayers. Try to keep him as comfortable as you can and rest him. I hope the acupuncture will help your little guy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so happy that you found someone who will try to help Boulis. My heart aches for you both and I hope and pray that this will help him. Hugs to you and your baby. Please keep us posted.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and your baby. We are praying for you.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

You and Bouli are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the acupuncture will help. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I to will keep your precious baby in my prayers, 

HEAVENLY FATHER, YOU AND YOU ALONE KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING THESE ISSUES IN LITTLE BOULI BODY, LORD GIVE THIS NEW VET YOUR WISDOM, OPEN HIS OR HER MIND AND EYES SO LITTLE BOULI MIGHT GET HELP, BE WITH HIS MOMMY, COMFORT HER LORD, GIVE HER PEACE AND A CALM SPIRIT TO DEAL WITH WHAT'S AHEAD. LORD THANK YOU FOR THE YEARS YOU HAVE GIVEN LITTLE BOULI, IF IT BE YOUR WILL I ASK FOR MANY MORE. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't have any experience with acupuncture--I really hope it helps!  :grouphug:

Also maybe you could look into getting a cart--a lightweight one--I got one several years ago for my Malt but it was really too heavy and the wheels too big. I've seen some lighter and less expensive ones on line.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I to will keep your precious baby in my prayers,
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, YOU AND YOU ALONE KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING THESE ISSUES IN LITTLE BOULI BODY, LORD GIVE THIS NEW VET YOUR WISDOM, OPEN HIS OR HER MIND AND EYES SO LITTLE BOULI MIGHT GET HELP, BE WITH HIS MOMMY, COMFORT HER LORD, GIVE HER PEACE AND A CALM SPIRIT TO DEAL WITH WHAT'S AHEAD. LORD THANK YOU FOR THE YEARS YOU HAVE GIVEN LITTLE BOULI, IF IT BE YOUR WILL I ASK FOR MANY MORE. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


Perfectly said...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through, I completely understand how devastating it is. My Lexie has 2 vertebrae that are pretty much fused together and I thought we were going to lose her. I was in tears pretty much every night, she was so bad and could barely walk. She didn't even want to sit with me anymore : ( I couldn't bear the thought of her being in pain and the pain meds were making her act strange and didn't seem to help much.

My vet referred me to a holistic vet that does laser/accupuncture and herbals. She ordered me a couple and has now done 4 laser treatments with massage on her. After the 1st treatment I saw signs of improvement, and by the 2nd one she was a brand new dog. I'm completely amazed and Lexie just loves her new "magic doctor". I truly hope this helps your baby and pray that he improves.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

OMG! I'm so very sorry about this all.......
You both are in my prayers. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to offer some solution.
Please keep us updated.

Hugs and kisses for both of you,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope the new vet can get you in there right away! Maybe as an emergency case....

I'm praying for the best outcome.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on sweet Bouli today. i hope he is doing better.
Was the vet who does acupuncture able to see him yesterday?


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Bouli has an appointment today at 2:30, please pray for him. The steroids have made him so swollen (I am weaning him off of them) and I think him being so swollen its making everything worse. He always weighed 6 lbs and gained 3lbs in 1 month! Please keep him in your thoughts today, God bless you all


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I will pray for him and keep watch for more updates!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be thinking of sweet Bouli and hoping this vet can give you a better prognosis.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I will keep you and your precious baby in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the acupuncture will help. I know from past experience that sometimes their quality of life isn't the greatest on steroids.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and Bouli. I am praying that something can be done to ease his pain. Please keep us posted on your visit with the vet today. Hugs and prayers to you and sweet Bouli.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You and Bouli are in my thoughts and prayers. Hoepfully the acupuncture will improve things for your sweet boy. Please let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending lots of prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing your post  . Praying!


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Bouli went for his appointment, the Dr was great and told me out of 13 dogs 7 have walked again, so I am praying it helps him. He thinks there is a good chance it will help him, and had his first session today and has another appointment in a week. He seems much more alert. Usually you see results after 3 sessions. He also told me to feed him turkey, cabbage and honey, he said its good for his kidneys (because of the steroids)...please keep praying and thanks everyone


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds very promising!! Hope it works!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you found a doctor to help. Continuing to pray for dear Bouli.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That does sound promising!  Sending you lots of cybehugs. Please keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to hear. Praying that it works!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

So good to hear. I've been waiting for today and praying for good news. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear you found a doctor who is positive and can help you and sweet Bouli. You both remain in my prayers. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you found a potential solution for your precious baby. Will continue to pray and think of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, I've been thinking about Bouli so much lately and I'm so glad the vet is hopeful about his prognosis! That's wonderful. Will keep you both in my prayers.

Hugs,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

finually you found someone, I know you have been stressed, please know we are praying for little Bouli and you


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Update on my baby. All summer we had seen no improvement and I have taken him to 4 more vets, got acupuncture for him, and the diagnosis all the same. either we take him for an MRI but that might not help. They told me he had no feeling in his back legs and would never walk again, that his quality of life is bad, (he was just laying around)
and i should put him down. Well for me that was not an option my little boy was eating normal and although some days he could not lift his head, I would see his tail wagging and I just knew he would be fine. 4 days ago I saw him trying to push himself to stand, back legs were so weak(he has not walked since June and he could not stand by himself to do his business...I would hold him) he just feel over, but he kept trying. I am writing this now tears falling down my face and my little boy is slowly walking around! YES he is walking, slowly, wobbly but walking!!!!! I can not believe it!! I can not believe all 6 (yes 6) vets all told me to he will NEVER walk again and to put him down. All my baby needed was some time to heal. he may never run again, but I don't care ..MY BABY CAN WALK!! Please thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!! And please...watch the vets, the gave the wrong diagnosis .....you know your baby better than anyone, trust your gut feeling.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am so very happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am just seeing this and so glad I kept on reading through to the very last one. I am so happy he's walking again and that you didn't listen to the vets about euthanasia! Even baby steps in regaining his ability to walk again are a huge progress after all the time he spent not being able to walk. His muscles need to regain their strength. Keep doing what you're doing and I'll keep him in my prayers that he continues to progress. Hey, do they have doggy physical therapists?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! I am glad there has been such an amazing recovery!! Praying that he continues to get better!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, this is such incredibly great news!! Thanks for the update


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I am just seeing this and so glad I kept on reading through to the very last one. I am so happy he's walking again and that you didn't listen to the vets about euthanasia! Even baby steps in regaining his ability to walk again are a huge progress after all the time he spent not being able to walk. His muscles need to regain their strength. Keep doing what you're doing and I'll keep him in my prayers that he continues to progress. Hey, do they have doggy physical therapists?


Yes, they do---Kitzel has one here in Athens who got her degree in TN! They can work wonders sometimes. I would also try laser treatments in conjunction w/the PT. It is important that he isn't pushed too hard. Good luck & God's speed. Please keep us up-dated.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really sorry for what is happening! I agree with the rest of the gang here Do not give up! We all wont give up on the both of you!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh poor baby i will pray for you and him ,this must be so hard


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank God! That's great news! Prayers that he'll continue to improve.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs your way. Hoping he will continue to heal and get better!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I am thrilled for you all that he is coming around. The love and tenderness you have shown has made a huge difference in your babys recovery. Don't give up. You are doing the right thing. I am very convinced (no offense to any doctors out there) that doctors don't always have the right answers. Keep up the good job you are doing with your little sweetie and know you are in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, what patience and love can do for our hurting babies. I'm delighted he is walking again.

Just a suggestion; I found it helpful to cut the bottom 4 or 5" off a tee shirt and loop it under the baby's belly to offer support while his little legs are building muscle again. It works very well as walking aid to an ailing dog. It's just a continuous loop of tee shirt material so it's easy to hold and works great.

Interested in knowing how he improves. This is fantastic news.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so happy for your baby and you. It must be amazing to see him standing up. :wub: I love the idea of a PT. at least for an eval. The one time I took Sammie to one after surgery she was so knowledgable. His little muscles are atrophied and will need built back up slowly is what we were told.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've read thru the whole thread to 'catch up... ( and I could have sworn Ihad posted sometime back!...but apparently not.) 
I'm THRILLED to see the happy news!!! :chili:

My Missy had multiple health issues one of which was disc problems that resulted in partial paralysis in her right hind leg. She didn't use the leg.. but sort of 'dragged it' leading with the top of her foot on ground. We did get a wheelchair ( we called it her 'bike') and I did do 'therapy-walks' with her in that a few times a day. You can see it in the siggy below. I also did massage on her legs a few times a day as well to help with circulation and to help with the muscle atrophy. 

She could pee and poop with the cart and seemed to like doing her business in that rather than the body-sling I used to support her for her potty. Eventually she DID start using that leg again!! 

You might want to consider getting a long-handled body sling and do therapy walks with her as I'm sure she has muscle atrophy from lack of use. Though her walking is nothing short of miraculous!.... you do want to be careful she doesn't 'slip' from having weak muscles and thus cause a 'back-slide' in this new improvement.

Please do keep us up on the progressive improvement!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful news, your baby is so lucky to have you for a mommy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Tears of joy for you and your fluffbaby! I pray that those little muscles build up and are strong in no time at all.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so glad to see this... please keep us updated on little Bouli :wub:


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! Bouli is getting better everyday.he is walking alot more, and doing things he did before this all happened. My only problem is because he had a bad experience with the groomer, he won't let me trim him....any suggestions??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be so happy that he's getting better, I wouldn't worry about the groomer, even if I had to cut him myself, or have a mobile groomer come so you can be there. I'm happy that he's getting better!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that the recovery is going so beautifully. About the grooming, you may have to start from scratch with encouraging lots reward treats, grooming for a few minutes and then going back to it at a later time. I'd even consider just keeping coat nice and short so you don't have to bug him much with it. Recovery is so much more important. It will take a while to rebuild his trust in grooming, but with time and patience yall will get there. Best wishes!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Boulis Mom said:


> Update on my baby. All summer we had seen no improvement and I have taken him to 4 more vets, got acupuncture for him, and the diagnosis all the same. either we take him for an MRI but that might not help. They told me he had no feeling in his back legs and would never walk again, that his quality of life is bad, (he was just laying around)
> and i should put him down. Well for me that was not an option my little boy was eating normal and although some days he could not lift his head, I would see his tail wagging and I just knew he would be fine. 4 days ago I saw him trying to push himself to stand, back legs were so weak(he has not walked since June and he could not stand by himself to do his business...I would hold him) he just feel over, but he kept trying. I am writing this now tears falling down my face and my little boy is slowly walking around! YES he is walking, slowly, wobbly but walking!!!!! I can not believe it!! I can not believe all 6 (yes 6) vets all told me to he will NEVER walk again and to put him down. All my baby needed was some time to heal. he may never run again, but I don't care ..MY BABY CAN WALK!! Please thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!! And please...watch the vets, the gave the wrong diagnosis .....you know your baby better than anyone, trust your gut feeling.


Just re-read that and crying with joy! Always trust a Mother (or Fathers) instincts...they are powerful tools from God!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm just now reading this thread, and want to celebrate with everyone about how wonderfully Bouli is doing! Along with the suggestion for using a T-shirt bottom, when Cozette had her hip surgery and couldn't bear weight on her hind leg, I used a scarf-- I used the kind that was just a rectangular fleece material. It worked perfectly. Another option is to use a halter or vest that has the D ring on the lower portion, so when you lift it up, the hind quarters elevate. You may want to do this when he gets tired or has to do his business, and just generally assist him so he doesn't fall the rest of the time. Cozette had physical therapy with a water treadmill, and that might be a good option if you have an animal PT in the area where you are. Here are pics and videos of her therapy: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...physical-therapy-visit-cozette-pics-vids.html


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

You know, I can only speak for what I've seen with my own eyes, and up the street from us lives a little Yorkie who is in a wheelchair. He's the sweetest little thing, goes by Baby, and I've spoken to his owner. The long and short of it is that somewhere around the age of 2-ish, Baby apparently had an accident and broke something in his back that left him paralyzed in his hind legs. The owner couldn't bear the thought of putting him down and after much deliberation went to a specialist who was of the opinion that that would be a drastic choice given Baby was healthy on all other fronts. Baby is now in a wheelie and I'm of the opinion that one can tell when a dog is unhappy and I'll tell you that little guy is worlds away from unhappy or in pain. He gets around just fine and whenever he sees us walking he goes bezerk and tries to run over to us, sometimes getting so excited he tips himself over. 

I would say that as long as Bouli is healthy and not in pain, there is no need to take drastic measures here and that he would probably do swimmingly in a wheelie. 

S


----------

